# Remote Access Connection Manager could not start



## 0637 (Nov 11, 2004)

My OS is Win2000.
When I try to add a connection by doing a connect to the network via broadband,
I got the error message :
"Cannot load the Remote Access Connection Manager Service. Error 711: The Remote Access Manager could not start. Additional information is provided is the event log."
Information from event log read " Remote Access Connection Manager fail to start because it could not create buffers. restart computer. Access denied.
I tried restarting but dun work - Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance 

Peter


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330163


----------



## 0637 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tried the following steps:

1. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage. 
2. Double-click Services and Applications, and then double-click Services. 
3. Right-click Telephony, and then click Properties. 
4. On the General tab, click Manual next to Startup type. 
5. On the General tab, click Start under Service status, and then click OK. 
6. Repeat steps 3 - 5 for the Remote Access Connection Manager service and for the Remote Access Auto Connection Manager service. 

Ok for Telephony but For the Remote Access Connection Manager Service and Auto Connection Manager Service I got the following error message:

"Could not start the Remote Access Connection Manager service on Local Computer. Error 5: Access is denied"


----------

